# Welches Instrument spielt ihr?



## NexxLoL (18. Februar 2011)

So, ich habe eine Forenlücke gefunden ^^
Da es vor einiger Zeit einmal einen Thread zum Gitarre lernen gegeben hat, wollte ich einmal einen etwas allgemeineren Musikerthread eröffnen. In diesem Thread geht es darum, vorzustellen welches Musikinstrument man spielt/ wie lange man schon spielt/ welches Genre man spielt/etc...

Dann fang ich mal an 

Alsoo
Ich nehme seit knapp über einem Jahr Gitarrenunterricht. Ich spiele in keiner Band(weil ich einfach noch zu schlecht bin )und versuche hauptsächlich in Richtung Metal/ Alternative zu spielen, jedoch habe ich was das angeht noch oft Probleme, weil mir die meisten Lieder noch zu anspruchsvoll sind. Ich besitze zur Zeit eine Squier Bullet Strat(mit miserabler Saitenlage) und seit wenigen Monaten eine Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus(die von der Verarbeitung und vo Klang her in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt als meine alte Squier, das Ding klingt wirklich super für den Preis ).
Hier ist auch noch ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich spiele E-Gitarre seit ca. 2 Jahren bin auch in keiner Band (will ich aber auch nicht).
habe jetzt keine Bilder aber ich hab eine Gibson Les Paul Goddess (skyburst) und eine Ibanez JS 100 BK.

gruss BKele


----------



## Wolfmania (18. Februar 2011)

hab 1992 mit Gitarre angefangen, nur mit Freunden ohne Kurs oder so. Kann auch heute keine Noten lesen aber immerhin ein wenig klampfen (Guns n Roses, Metallica, Eric Clapton, John Lee Hooker so Sachen halt). Hatten 96-98 auch ne Band, war lustig - ei Freunden auf Feiern gespielt. Aber momentan spiel ich gar nciht mehr und meine Strato ist im Koffer im Keller am schlafen...:-( Dafür spielen wir öfters mal SingStar das geht sogar also werd ich nu Sänger *lol* wobei ich am besten One Republic hinkriege oO naja


----------



## Sin (18. Februar 2011)

Hab mi ca 6 Jahren angefangen E-Orgel zu spielen, dann kam Klavier + Keyboard, zwischenzeitlich mal Violine und Akustikgitarre. Habe aber mittlerweile alles aufgegeben, da zu Zeitintensiv.


----------



## Stanglnator (18. Februar 2011)

Spiele seit gut 20 Jahren Gitarre, übe aber nicht  Ansonsten noch Bass und Gegröhle. Klingt so: HagelSturm


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Habe im Teenager angefangen Luftgitarre zu spielen, is echt genauso einfach wie es aussieht.
Ansonsten Trommel ich gern, mit den Händen, aber am liebsten mit Stiften oder Stöcken.
Ein bißchen so wie bei Stomp 

Musste damals in der Schule ein Jahr Blockflöte spielen, dass hat mir irgendwie die Musik kapputt gemacht ^^


----------



## ego1899 (18. Februar 2011)

Habe als Teenager angefangen Luftgitarre zu spielen, is echt genauso einfach wie es aussieht.
Ansonsten Trommel ich gern, mit den Händen, aber am liebsten mit Stiften oder Stöcken.
Ein bißchen so wie bei Stomp.
Auch so mit Gläsern, Töpfen uvm.

Musste damals in der Schule ein Jahr Blockflöte spielen, dass hat mir irgendwie die Musik kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Ysera-Anxiety (18. Februar 2011)

Spiele seid 7 Jahren Saxophon, im moment in ner kleinen Jazz-band, und seid 2 jahren spiele ich noch ein wenig gitarre nebenbei und singe dazu


----------



## Makalvian (18. Februar 2011)

Schlagzeug seit jetzt ca 8 Jahren, in nem Orchester wobei ich dort auch alle Percusion-Instrumente bediene. Mein eigenes ist das Adams 6000er mit den Paiste Line Alpha Crash und Ride Becken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2011)

Ein Jahr Akustik-Gitarre, und seit 2 Wochen ENDLICH E-Gitarre, love it 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garry-P (18. Februar 2011)

zurzeit spiele ich am meisten e-gitarre

richtung hardcore und metal( aber am liebsten so iron maiden zueg)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is meine axt, ab und zu spiel ich auch noch bass und auf meinen e-drums


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2011)

Blockflöte, Keyboard und Gitarre.

Ich musste mit 10 Jahren in der Schule Blockflöte spielen lernen, was mir damals keinen Spaß gemacht hat. Natürlich mussten wir auch Noten lesen und schreiben können, wofür ich heute jedoch sehr dankbar bin. Später kam das Keyboard dazu, das war ebenfalls Pflicht im Musikunterricht. Hat mir mehr Spaß gemacht, als Flöte zu spielen, aber ein eigenes Keyboard habe ich mir trotzdem nie gekauft. Allerdings beherrsche ich heute noch beide Instrumente.

Mit 15 oder 16 habe ich dann eine Gitarre bekommen und gelernt, darauf zu spielen. Eine richtige Virtuose bin ich aber nie geworden, da ich mit Akkorden nicht viel anfangen konnte. Zudem hatte ich damals wenig Zeit und habe mich auf andere Dinge konzentriert. Das finde ich mittlerweile ziemlich schade.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2011)

Klavier/Keyboard spiel ich, so autodidaktisch selbst beigebracht, dafür geht's denke ich. Der Pianovirtuose werde ich sicherlich nicht mehr, aber für mich, meine Familie und meine Freunde reicht's. Mittlerweile lern ich Lieder etwas schneller, aber immer noch deutlich langsamer als jemand, der jahrelang Unterricht hatte - logisch.

Zu Weihnachten hab ich noch ne Gitarre bekommen, da fehlt mir aber momentan die Zeit und auch etwas der Nerv, nochmal neu anzufangen mit einem Instrument. Allerdings hat ein Kumpel von mir sich angeboten, mir in seinen Semesterferien im Sommer ein paar "Gitarrenstunden" zu geben - da sag ich sicherlich nicht nein, der spielt seit über 10 Jahren Gitarre.

Blockflöte hab ich als Kind auch gespielt, aber keine Ahnung, ob ich das noch kann, da ich seit Jahren keine mehr in der Hand gehalten habe. Ne Mundharmonika hab ich hier auch, das Ave Maria kann ich nicht spielen  Aber das hindert mich nicht daran, drauf zu üben und meinen Vater damit zu nerven :>

Grundsätzlich bin ich allerdings sehr "klavierfixiert", ich hör auch sehr viel Klavier-Musik (Yiruma, Ryuichi Sakamoto, ein paar echt gute Leute auf YT hör ich gerne, das Piano Tribute Conservatory macht tolle Sachen, falls das jemand kennt) und vielleicht hab ich deswegen momentan noch keinen Nerv dazu, mich mehr auf die Gitarre zu konzentrieren.


----------



## Son of Arthus (19. Februar 2011)

Hi. Ich spiele seit 1 Jahr Akustikgitarre und bin auch dementsprechend gut. -.- Ich spiel immer nur die Lieder die mir gefallen, so z.B. Tenacious D oder sonst was. Ich bin zwar in einer Band, aber aufgrund meiner eingeschränkten Gitarrenfähigkeit mache ich dort nur Gesang.

Dazu spiele ich noch Tenorhorn in einem Orchester. 


LG SoA =)


----------



## EspCap (19. Februar 2011)

Aktuell habe ich 3 Gitarren von Yamaha, eine Pacifica (E-Gitarre), eine F370 TBS (Westerngitarre) und eine CG-111-C (Konzertgitarre). 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anfangen zu lernen hab ich vor knapp 10 Jahren, ich kann sogar noch nach Noten zupfen obwohl ich das seit Jahren nicht mehr aktiv gemacht habe 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir schon lange eine schöne Ibanez oder Les Paul (so eine wie im Eröffnungspost <3) zulegen, aber da ich zurzeit sowieso kaum zum Spielen komme wird das noch eine Weile warten müssen.


----------



## Ihateyou (21. Februar 2011)

Generell:
Gitarre (akustisch und elektrisch), Schlagzeug, Keyboard, Vocals, Saxophon

Aktiv:
Gitarre und Vocals

Verwende 'ne alte Fender Jaguar (BESTE GITARRE EVER!) und spiel damit in 'ner kleinen Math-/Noise-Rock Band, aber uns fehlt derzeit die Lust, um irgendwas aufzunehmen. Als Sänger war ich mal in 'ner Hardcore Band aktiv, aber die hat sich dann nach 'ner Weile aus persönlichen Gründen getrennt.


----------



## Desdinova (21. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele seit elf Jahren Akustik- sowie E-Gitarre. Ich hatte zwar mal eine Null-Bock-Phase für 2-3 Jahre, aber derzeit macht's wieder richtig Spaß.

Mein Equip:

*ESP Ltd. EX-351*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
PRS Tremonti SE*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
BOSS GT-8*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
**Akustikgitarre*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nach langem experimentieren, meine Lieblingspicks für E-Gitarre:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommt noch alles mögliche an Kram, was sich über die Jahre so ansammelt. Was Saiten angeht hab ich mich auf D'Addario und Ernie Ball eingeschossen. Auf der PRS ist zur Zeit ein 11er D'Addario und auf der ESP ein 10er Ernie Ball Satz montiert.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Februar 2011)

Wo sind die 3 anderen Bassisten? 

Und jetzt sagt mir nicht, dass die liebne Gitarristen auch Bass gewählt haben 

Spiele nun seit fast 2 Jahren. Spiele in einer Band, hab schon bei einem Musical (Footloose) mitgespielt und zur Zeit steht das zweite Musical (Hair) in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Bastikch (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe ne Klassische Gesangsausbildung


----------



## koolt (21. Februar 2011)

Dubstep brachte mich dazu, Bass zu spielen xD
Wenn ich was spiele dann Dub.


----------



## Talatsu (24. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele Piccolo. Das ist ein Blasinstrument und wird in der Schweiz hauptsächlich an der Fasnacht (Schweizerischer Karneval) und an Zunftanlässen gepielt.


----------



## Ennia (24. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele seit 14 Jahren Klavier. In den letzen Jahren zwar nur noch selten und auch nur für mich.

Das alles auf meinem Roland E-Piano. Für einen Flügel oder für ein Piano zieh ich einfach zu oft um 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (24. Februar 2011)

Vocals und Guitar





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHlUZQvOVAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

